# iPhone app: "Loading Channels..." problem



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

The DirecTV iPhone app is seriously problematic for me. This is not limited to the most recent update or anything; I've had the same problem through several updates and "bug fixes."

The problem is that when I open the app, it says "Loading Channels..." for a long time, like 5 minutes at least. Then it gives me an error message saying "There was an error initializing the application. Please close the app and try again." When I do that, it does exactly the same thing again. 

I have this problem at least 2/3 of the time that I open the app. It is not related to the phone falling asleep - it happens if I let the phone fall asleep and also happens if I periodically tap the screen to keep it awake. It is not related to internet connection - it happens on home wifi, office wifi, and 3G. 

I did try deleting and reinstalling the app. I did it once a long time ago and again today. Did not fix the problem.

Are others having this problem? Is there a solution?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would try the "[email protected] log in setting" fisrt.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's in Settings of the 'Phone, not the ones in the app.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's in Settings of the 'Phone, not the ones in the app.


Right, thanks for the clarification


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

I found it, thanks. What an annoying "fix," though - I don't really want to have to type in my email and password every time I start the app, especially now that we all have to have such long, nonsense passwords for everything.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I found it, thanks. What an annoying "fix," though - I don't really want to have to type in my email and password every time I start the app, especially now that we all have to have such long, nonsense passwords for everything.


Awesome, thanks for the update


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

LawHawk said:


> I found it, thanks. What an annoying "fix," though - I don't really want to have to type in my email and password every time I start the app, especially now that we all have to have such long, nonsense passwords for everything.


Doesn't have to be that way! Try toggling back to the other setting.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Doesn't have to be that way! Try toggling back to the other setting.


Hmm, what other setting. the "clear @ log in" only applies to the next boot up of the app


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep, sure enough, it automatically went back to storing my password, and so far it has not had the "Loading Channels..." problem. Hope it stays this way. Thanks for the help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, sure enough, it automatically went back to storing my password, and so far it has not had the "Loading Channels..." problem. Hope it stays this way. Thanks for the help.


Awesome. thanks for the update


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

I've now started the app 20 times or so and I haven't had the problem once. Thanks a million!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You are welcome


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, I don't know what happened, but now the problem is back and the "Clear Login @ Startup" doesn't fix it. That is, it doesn't even get the app to load correctly _one time_, let alone permanently. Previously, it seemed like one shot of "Clear Login @ Startup" fixed the problem permanently. Once again, deleting and re-installing the app doesn't help.

Maybe I should reset my receiver :grin:


----------

